# Cyst excision and tendon interposition, thumb



## reichtina320 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking for the correct CPT codes for 'excision of a cyst on the dorsal radial aspect of the right thumb';  I found code 26160, however, the doctor is looking at code 25112.

Also done: 'tendon interpostion which was extruded out through a defect in the dorsal radial capsule......decision was made to proceed with excision of the tendon interposition leaving the ligament and scar tissue in the vault intact'.

Any help greatly appreciated!

Tina


----------

